# Modem Exchange with BSNL issue..



## jal_desai (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a ZTE ZXDSL 831AII Ethernet modem which i purchased from BSNL for 1200/- at the time of my DataOne connection. Now I want to switch to a Wifi one which is costing 1800/-.. So can i exchange my existing NON-WIFI modem with the WIFI one and give 600 bucks more... is that possible or should I have to buy it at its original price?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 13, 2008)

I am afraid, you have to purchase the new one for the full cost.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 13, 2008)

o man... tell me ur kidding! my existing modem is just like brand new! have anyone did this kind of exchange before... i m waiting for all u people to answer till tomorrow. i m going to BSNL office to ask whether its possible.. but i m sure the moment i will ask this question, their faces will turn as if they have seen a ghost! crappy ppl from stone age


----------

